# Odds and Ends



## bfelgar (Mar 20, 2012)

Had some finger food pics from a party I had So Thought I'd post them for y'all.

Poppers stuffed with cream cheese, sharp cheddar, bacon and roasted red pepper








Out of the fryer







Chicken wings marinated in garlic powder and lime juice.  salt and peppered and hickory smoked @175 for 2hr, then pulled and  flash fried for about a minute to crisp up the outside.







1 bottle franks original

1 stick butter

1 tbsp chili powder

1 tbsp cayenne

1 tbsp paprika

1 lime juiced

2 jalapenos

1 habanero

1/2 bunch of cilantro

This is my girls favorite wing sauce







Seriously spicy wings on a Disney plate

So the kids wanted chicken nuggets and I had just finished watching that you tube video about McDonald's chicken nuggets so I tried my hand at my own with all breast meat and the kids loved them.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 20, 2012)

looks great    thanks for the wings recipe


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like it was tasty treat time at your house.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 20, 2012)

Must have missed this one. Great looking grub! I love making wings and I've experimented a lot and it looks like I'll do some more and add some of your sauce to mine. The nuggets look great by the way. Anything special to making those nuggets?


----------



## bfelgar (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing special on the Nuggets.  Just buzzed down in the processor, seasoned and rolled into balls.  flowered and pressed into nugget shapes.


----------



## stevecylka (Mar 29, 2012)

all those look dynamite. I particularly love thos spicy wings! YUM!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything looks great !!!!!!!!


----------



## frosty (Mar 29, 2012)

Yum, Yum, Number 1!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great! I hate McD's chicken nuggets, but yours look fantastic!


----------

